# music related comic online



## johnbogey (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey everyone, just wanted to let you know of my new music-related webcomic called Matter of Fact. Matter of Fact updates Monday through Friday and on Tuesdays and Thursdays they are music related.

While you are at the website, you can subscribe for free to get the comic delivered to your email address if you'd like. Also, be sure to check out the archives for past music related comics!

Thanks and tell your friends!


----------

